# Southwest Chief Stop In Albuquerque



## Dovecote (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife and I will be making a cross country trip at the end of the month from Fullerton to Atlanta via the Southwest Chief, Capitol Limited, and Crescent. Our stop in Albuquerque makes a scheduled 28 minute stop. I understand at this stop Native Americans sell handmade silver jewelry and rugs from the train platform. Has anyone purchased these items? If so, were you statisfied with the prices and the quality of the merchandise? We plan on purchasing these items if we hear favorable reports. Thanks.


----------



## pebbleworm (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't see anything fabulous, but there were a few nicer pieces among a raft of jewelery wholesale catalog schlock. Trust your eye and you should be fine. And it's a fun way to spend a fairly long service stop, a lot easier than the mad dash to the store in the station and junk shop across the street in Grand Junction, CO on the California Zephyr. I'd like to see some food vendors, though.


----------



## A.J. (Feb 6, 2011)

I purchased several items during the Albuquerque stop and was very pleased with all of them. You should have plenty of time to look around and compare prices if need be. I bought a small pendant for myself and have worn it nearly every day since and at less than $20 it was a bargain. also, the sellers are very friendly and you might enjoy chatting with them.  have a great trip!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 6, 2011)

Its too bad LA bound Chiefs make a stop at Albuquerque at night.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 6, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Its too bad LA bound Chiefs make a stop at Albuquerque at night.


Since when was 4 pm considered to be at night?


----------



## amamba (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't personally speak to the stuff at ABQ, but when I went to Santa Fe a few years ago I purchased some lovely jewelery from the Native Americans who set up their wares in the main square in Santa Fe. I got a beautiful pendant on a black strand of beads that I wear fairly often and it has held up very well. My sister got a beautiful hand hammered metal cuff bracelet.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Feb 7, 2011)

Mrs. RRB and I have stopped on several trips and she usually finds one or two nice pieces to bring home. Wife is somewhat of an expert in native American jewelry and art and a geology major and knows what is good and what is not. There are two or three of the dealers mostly selling tourist grade items but one lady with a large set of tables had some very nice items each time we stopped and sometimes priced within reason.

Its is alway fun to see what is there especially if there is a long layover. Once got into ABQ an hour early and had lots of time to explore the station and surrounding territory before reboarding.

Have a great time.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought a blanket for my mom last time i was there in 08 for $5 and it's nice and warm and hand made.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 7, 2011)

My Dad and I bought two blankets off of them in 07'.. Very nice blankets! I would say bring some extra cash for the stand.


----------



## rtabern (Feb 7, 2011)

Whenever I go from CHI-LAX, I usually like to take #421 so I can have the extra day on the train... but I did do #3 back at beginning of September 2010 and we made the stop at ABQ.

Yeah, the Native Americans sell pretty decent stuff out on the platform there. I ended up getting a couple of Route 66 New Mexico/Arizona post cards to mail back home... got 2 blankets that were pretty nice... and 2 pieces of pottery. The blankets were warm and toasty and remind me of my trip on the Southwest Chief whenever I use them at night... and whenever I see the pottery in my living room it reminds me of the trip.

I dont know if I would have bought something if I wasn't into sentimental things... but my condo is decorated in Amtrak posters and memorablila and other stuff from my trips.

I try and pick up something small from all my train trips.

I think the most "interesting" souviner I got was from the stop on #421 in El Paso, TX in 2007. We were about 45 minutes EARLY into El Paso... meaning we'd be there for almost 2 hours. I saw on the GPS that the Mexican border was 6 blocks from the station... so yes... I walked over there and bought a blanket and a few other trinkets... and made it back to the train with 25 minutes to spare.  With the way Juarez has got increasingly dangerous I don't think I'd do it again though.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Feb 7, 2011)

I've bought a few necklaces at the Alb station. I gave most of it to my niece and kept only one or two for myself. The pendants were ok, but the chains were very inexpensive and easily broken.

The last time I was there, the weather wasn't that great and there weren't a lot of sellers. I didn't see much pottery or actual Native weavings, blankets, etc.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Feb 7, 2011)

Dovecote said:


> My wife and I will be making a cross country trip at the end of the month from Fullerton to Atlanta via the Southwest Chief, Capitol Limited, and Crescent. Our stop in Albuquerque makes a scheduled 28 minute stop. I understand at this stop Native Americans sell handmade silver jewelry and rugs from the train platform. Has anyone purchased these items? If so, were you statisfied with the prices and the quality of the merchandise? We plan on purchasing these items if we hear favorable reports. Thanks.


I've shopped and purchased.

For my money, Veronica Yellowhorse has the best jewelry. Most of the vendors are simply "retailers" and sell mass-market items, not necessarily their own work (which is fine), but Ms. Yellowhorse is an artist and makes and sells her own items (and some mass-market jewelry as well). Her own work is arranged separately from the mass-market stuff on her tables. It is signed on the back by her; unsigned items in any of the vendor stands are generally mass-market. You can ask her to show you some of her pieces in your price range. Some vendors sell non-jewelry items (rugs, etc.) but I don't know about that stuff.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 7, 2011)

the stuff for sale on the platform has been, to my view, pretty poor. most from mexico or china. a far cry from the days of fred harvey. we have always arrived in abq very early, heading either east or west, and have had on the order of 90 min. there is a wonderful, old fashioned store (maisel's)in the 500 block of central ave (rte 66). it's about 5 blocks from the station. wonderful selection of native made items at pretty fair prices. as much a museum as a store. we have always had plenty of time to walk down and take a look but that is of course an individual decision.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 7, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > Its too bad LA bound Chiefs make a stop at Albuquerque at night.
> ...


Well when I took the Chief it arrived at Albuquerque at 10. Guess it was very late.


----------



## amamba (Feb 7, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > Its too bad LA bound Chiefs make a stop at Albuquerque at night.
> ...


December in New England - it can be dark at 4 pm! it is very depressing. I went to college in Maine, and I swear it used to get dark at 3:45 pm right before winter break started (so around December 15ish). It is not only the northern part of the time zone, but also the eastern part of the time zone, so it gets darker much earlier than say Ohio, which is at the western end of Eastern Time.


----------



## Edgefan (Feb 7, 2011)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I will be making a cross country trip at the end of the month from Fullerton to Atlanta via the Southwest Chief, Capitol Limited, and Crescent. Our stop in Albuquerque makes a scheduled 28 minute stop. I understand at this stop Native Americans sell handmade silver jewelry and rugs from the train platform. Has anyone purchased these items? If so, were you statisfied with the prices and the quality of the merchandise? We plan on purchasing these items if we hear favorable reports. Thanks.
> ...


Absolutely! Also Betty Yellowhorse. (Mother/Daughter) My wife made her first purchase from Betty a couple years ago. We went on to family in southern Cal. We ended up doing the tourist thing in old town San Diego. There was a shop with silver/turquoise jewelry. Naturally, who goes in , my wife. The proprietor was actually quite learned on all things turquoise. I learned a lot from him, and became a believer in my wife's eye for quality. A bracelet that my wife purchased for $60.00 on the platform was easily worth $200.00 retail. He was very impressed with the workmanship. We have made several passes through ABQ and always have made a purchase from either one of them. We will be on the ABQ platform July 5th of this year and are currently budgeting accordingly.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aloha

Here is a picture of one of the vendors.







I thought I had more.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Feb 8, 2011)

amamba said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn Ryu said:
> ...


Years ago I lived in the upper peninsula of Michigan - that's above the state of Wisconsin. at 4pm in December you couldn't see your hand in front of your face. Yes, 4pm can be very, very dark.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 8, 2011)

Everydaymatters said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Trogdor said:
> ...


But that is a whole lot further north than Albuquerque. 4pm isn't going to be dark at Albuquerque's latitude, even on 12/21.


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the great responses and recommendations. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Bob Denton, N. California (Feb 24, 2012)

Veronica Yellowhorse's sterling hardened green-and-purple opal ring is definitely a crowd-pleaser. The sterling on the side of the ring where the stones are, is quite thick, I think. Knowing she made and sells her own genuine Navajo jewelry is icing on the cake.

For all this, I only paid about $87 including tax. To me that's quite a good value and investment. It's a great way to remember a great early-summer trip from Sacramento, California on Amtrak's Southwest Chief to Trinidad, Colorado for a day and 2 nights.


----------



## sttsxm (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought a nice ring, and a few pendants...just little animals like a bird and some others....i've been very happy with them...nothing big or fancy..mine are from veronica yellowhorse too! i think i spent 60 bucks total for maybe 3 pendants and the ring...you get free sterling chains, but i stuck the charms on my own chains....she had a LOT of stuff, big pieces, small ones too...in a wide range of prices...


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 25, 2012)

Perhaps I should comment on our experience with the ABQ vendors last year since this thread has been revived. We purchased two items from Veronica Yellowhorse (just look for her overhead banner by the station) and was satisfied with the price and quality of the items. We looked at the other vendors on the platform but was far more impressed with Veronica's offerings. My wife purchased a sterling silver bracelet with rectangular inlay stones of different colors (turquoise, navy blue, burgundy, and green). I purchased for my mother a green turquoise necklace. The 18 inch necklace consisted of about 30 different size stones. The cost of the bracelet was $100 and the necklace was $80. Both my wife and mother have received numerous complements on these items.


----------



## debmep (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. One of the main reasons we picked ABQ for our destination was shopping for Indian jewerly. We want to replace our 30year old traditional wedding rings with turquois inlay silver bands. I'm going to have so much fun shopping, DH probably not so much, but oh well....


----------



## reefgeek (Feb 25, 2012)

The stuff I saw on the platform was really crummy. I wish I knew there was stuff out front of the station!


----------



## Ana (Feb 26, 2012)

I bought some jewellery too, I was really happy with my purchases. And it was nice to chat with the stall holders. My train (from LA) arrived an hour early, so we had lots of time to wander around shopping.


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 27, 2012)

pebbleworm said:


> I didn't see anything fabulous, but there were a few nicer pieces among a raft of jewelery wholesale catalog schlock. Trust your eye and you should be fine. And it's a fun way to spend a fairly long service stop, a lot easier than the mad dash to the store in the station and junk shop across the street in Grand Junction, CO on the California Zephyr. I'd like to see some food vendors, though.


I know this is a year old revival of a thread, but I agree with pebbleworm. I wish they had some food vendors. There are a couple of local restaurants nearby that are just barely out of walking distance who could make a killing there. El Modelo has some of the most unique local *New* Mexican food in the area, all made from scratch in their own kitchen. Would be nothing but a thing to wrap up some burritos and sell them out there. Mmmm... I miss NM...


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 27, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> pebbleworm said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see anything fabulous, but there were a few nicer pieces among a raft of jewelery wholesale catalog schlock. Trust your eye and you should be fine. And it's a fun way to spend a fairly long service stop, a lot easier than the mad dash to the store in the station and junk shop across the street in Grand Junction, CO on the California Zephyr. I'd like to see some food vendors, though.
> ...


Agreed that the absence of food vendors on the ABQ platform was disappointing. Personally my wife and I had sights on fry bread. We actually asked Veronica Yellowhorse if we could find fry bread within walking distance of the station but unfortunately she did not know of a place. I should mention there is a fast food counter type restaurant inside the station that was very busy. The menu was typical of a fast food joint and the ordering/serving process was VERY slow.


----------



## gercohen (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a shot of the table I bought some jewelry from in October '11. She had a bunch of stuff she said was handcrafted by the Zunis near Gallup NM. Prices and quality seemed fine to me. There were maybe ten other tables. I had about 30 minutes, my wife was asleep in our sleeper and I put the jewelry in her hand, boy was she surprised when she woke up


----------



## hope (Jul 14, 2012)

Bring back the burritos!! What official made the decision to ban something so beloved by Amtrak passengers? My guess is that it's because the "Official" food area people were miffed that everyone lined up for the burritos. My fiancee's favorite station used to be Albuquerque just for the burritos, which he raved about all the time. He's really upset that they are gone. This is an example of "progress" gone wrong. PLEASE, bring them back, or let them park around the corner so people can still have them. Let free enterprise win in America.

A little internetsleuthing has revealed what is obviously the reason the burrito truck has beenbanished. From a traveler's blog:

Many of the OnBoard Service Chiefs, Car Attendants, and other passengers have told me thatthe food truck that meets the Amtrak Southwest Chief at the AlbuquerqueStation. I decided to skip dinner on the train and give their burritos a try.They have a number of different types of burritos including both red and greenbeef, chicken and bean. I purchased a mild beef burito and a bean burritowithout anything hot. The burritos are home made wrapped in aluminum foil andthen wrapped again in plastic wrap. They were every bit as good as everyoneclaimed them to be! I think I will be skipping whatever meal comes around thetime we hit Albuquerque on each of my future trips to enjoy burritos from thattruck again.

Read that lastsentence through the eyes of an Amtrak administrator. They were losing dinnerprofits and shut the burrito man down. I'd bet a dozen carnitas burritos on it.


----------



## guest (Jul 14, 2012)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the vendors.
> 
> ...


That bus isn't used there any more. All the vendors are in the designated (covered) area on the south end of the platform, away from the station. No food except for chips and sodas, because the health department cracked down on unlicensed food prep (possibly prodded by the local restaurants).


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 14, 2012)

guest said:


> No food except for chips and sodas, because the health department cracked down on unlicensed food prep (possibly prodded by the local restaurants).


That shouldn't be a problem for El Modelo or Little Anita's. They are licensed. Man I miss them.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 14, 2012)

hope said:


> Read that lastsentence through the eyes of an Amtrak administrator. They were losing dinnerprofits and shut the burrito man down. I'd bet a dozen carnitas burritos on it.


To my knowledge, Amtrak does not own the station in Albuquerque. Therefore no one at Amtrak could have made any such decision, even assuming that some Amtrak manager was actually aware of the stand.

It's far more likely, as noted by the other guest, that the local health department clamped down on things.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 14, 2012)

Hopefully no one will get any ideas about trying to run off the Burrito Lady at El Paso. As popular as she is there would probably be an outcry and then some if they did.


----------



## Dan O (Jul 14, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> I bought a blanket for my mom last time i was there in 08 for $5 and it's nice and warm and hand made.


I don't believe they sell hand made blankets for $10 or so. I have seen handmade ones for several hundred dollars or maybe even thousands. I like the cheap blankets they have but I think they are made in Mexico and are not handmade. Still nice and warm.

Dan


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 14, 2012)

AlanB said:


> hope said:
> 
> 
> > Read that lastsentence through the eyes of an Amtrak administrator. They were losing dinnerprofits and shut the burrito man down. I'd bet a dozen carnitas burritos on it.
> ...


I'm going to side with Alan on this. On the Sunset Limited I've seen Amtrak staff buy from the burrito lady themselves. In fact I've even heard staff get on the PA just to alert passengers to the burrito lady's presence so they can get off and get some. Does that sound like they're scared of the competition? Not to mention that, to the best of my understanding, even if Amtrak sells every single piece of junk food they can stock it's still a net loss. So, yes, I think it's more likely the result of an action taken by the health department after some sort of complaint, possibly from the station's owner or the concession's management. That being said, I'm not so sure that our severely written but rarely enforced health codes actually improve things all that much. I've become seriously ill after eating at several fully licensed restaurants. I've also seen licensed restaurants where the staff treated proper food preparation like it was some sort of joke. For what it's worth my success with sidewalk vendors has actually been pretty good so far. *knocks on wood*



OlympianHiawatha said:


> Hopefully no one will get any ideas about trying to run off the Burrito Lady at El Paso. As popular as she is there would probably be an outcry and then some if they did.


I don't think her popularity is by accident. Those burritos were _¡excelente!_

As for the Native American jewelry, I don't know much about it but my mother and aunt do. I believe they generally pay hundreds of dollars per item in specialty shops. You'd think at those prices the creators would doing extremely well for themselves, but that doesn't seem to be the case for whatever reason. It's sad to think that most of the more reasonably priced items are actually made in Mexico or China.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jul 15, 2012)

Dan O said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a blanket for my mom last time i was there in 08 for $5 and it's nice and warm and hand made.
> ...


I think you are definitely right Dan. On the two times I have been in Mexico, both on Carnival cruises, we haggled and got some pretty cool stuff in Ensenada. I know, it's crazy that I've been never REALLY been to Mexico living 37 minutes away, but the only time my family has REALLY gone was back when I was with my grand,a on the EB visiting Montana. I'd take that any day. Sorry for getting sidetracked. Anyway, we got a few cool things. The first time, we were on the Carnival Splendor. It was June 2009, and it was the ship's VERY first allowed back down due to the swine flu. The itinerary was supposed to be this: Day at Sea, Day at Sea, Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlan, Cabo, Day at Sea. But instead it went like this: Day at Sea, Day at Sea, Cabo, Mazatlan, Day at Sea, Ensenada. We missed Puerto Vallarta and exchanged with Ensenada, which is a dump. While there in Ensenada, my sister DID contract the swine flu and had to go to an emergency clinic at 1 in the morning like 3 nights later. Damn hurricane. It never amounted to anything, and got my sister sick. But in Ensenada, we bought a hammock for 15 after getting it down from 25, a blanket for 10 after getting it down from 15, and a painting. The blanket was very nice. Thick, warm, and colorful. We still have it and use it. But it did off-gas for like half a year before it didn't smell weird any more. But the painting was like the coolest thing. There is this guy on the sidewalks who makes these incredible paintings for you in 5 minutes, all out of spray paint. He has a whole book with like 100 images, you pick one from it, or one he has created, and it's 10 bucks. His techniques are so cool. Just for you guys, I looked it up on youtube. Look at the paintings in the background as well. Here is the link


That time, we got one with two dolphins jumping out of the ocean with a giant sun setting in the background. The second time I was there was just two and a half months later. For my 13th birthday present, I had arranged for my dad to take me on a cruise on the Carnival Elation, in it's last fall in San Diego (which we didn't know yet). We got an amazing price like Joanie did. Probably the cheapest deal you will have ever found in recent years. We booked it in April, just 1 month after the economy hit its lowest point, so for a weekend three-night cruise, the total price for both of us was $258, and close to $300 after all the taxes and fees. For three nights per person, it was $129. Amazing. So we left on Friday Sep. 11. he took me out of school at lunch, we went downtown, boarded the ship, and I had a great time. We just had a day at sea and a day in Ensenada. That time we got one of those paintings but it was a forest, with a beautiful waterfall and a sun setting behind that as well. Stunningly beautiful, for $10. So after all of those stories, all that really came out of answering Dan was that yes the blankets probably were made in Mexico.


----------



## rogers55 (Jul 15, 2012)

We make a round trip L.A. to New York on the SWC every year. 29 days until the next one.

My wife always makes some purchases at the ABQ station. There is a wide range in quality and type of items for sale.

Some is made in China or Mexico and some is strictly tourist stuff so you have to look around. Our daughter and son-in-law are in the jewelry business and they were impressed with the quality and price of the purchases.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 15, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> <snip>So after all of those stories, all that really came out of answering Dan was that yes the blankets probably were made in Mexico.


So I don't correlate how a cheap, quickly made (yet cool) spray can painting indicates how a cheap blanket purchased in New Mexico was hand made in Old Mexico.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 15, 2012)

Also, I have seen many a blanket and "Mexican Hoodie" in New Mexico and Mexico and off of Harry Hines Blvd in Dallas that all look like they came from the same mill.

That being said, they are still some of the best blankets and hoodies we have ever had.

I believe that it is illegal to misrepresent an item as locally made if it wasn't. Not to say no one at ABQ has ever lied, but I'm sure that peddlers of the authentic stuff would not tolerate imposters.


----------



## Dan O (Jul 15, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> I believe that it is illegal to misrepresent an item as locally made if it wasn't. Not to say no one at ABQ has ever lied, but I'm sure that peddlers of the authentic stuff would not tolerate imposters.


I don't think they advertise that they made the blankets. One just sees Native Americans selling jewelry and blankets and makes that assumption. I have seen hand made stuff and it is way more than $10 or whatever the blankets go for there. I have a few of those blankets, bought from Native Americans but factory made in Mexico, and enjoy them very much. Can't speak for the jewelry as I know nothing about it.

Dan


----------



## Dovecote (Jul 15, 2012)

Dan O said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that it is illegal to misrepresent an item as locally made if it wasn't. Not to say no one at ABQ has ever lied, but I'm sure that peddlers of the authentic stuff would not tolerate imposters.
> ...


Regarding the blankets, when we were browsing the stand of Veronica Yellowhorse we inquired about them. We specifically asked if she had "Navajo" blankets. She said that her blankets for sale were made in Mexico and were machine made. They were of the Navajo design and were of a pleasant appearance. Her comment was that it was becoming difficult to obtain authentic hand woven Navajo blankets. It sounded like it was becoming a lost art and if you were able to obtain the real thing the cost would be pricey.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 15, 2012)

Dating back to the days of the _*Chief*_ and _*Super Chief*_, the ABQ stop is a classic example of impulse buying at its finest. You have a trapped audience which is anxious for a little change of pace and add in some interesting items for sale in a pleasant surrounding and it is Marketing 101 at its finest. I only wish I could go back in time to the mid 50s and enjoy this stop.


----------



## Lois (Mar 6, 2015)

Definitely worth a look - quality varies, time of the year, with the weather - etc. (Too hot, too cold...) Purchased a fabulous handmade, inlaid turquoise bracelet for $300 one year - best thing I've ever purchased there - had a modern design, not traditional, but still beautiful example of native American work. I often pick up nice pendants with inlaid stone for under $20, and always take extra cash for this purpose. They make great gifts. But, as others have stated her, there is plenty of tourist schlocky stuff to suit the most ardent junk collector. Always look forward to this stop!


----------



## Frequent traveller (Mar 6, 2015)

Unfortunately, the material available at ABQ has deteriorated badly in recent years. It used to be one of the good places to buy Indian art--people would stop there at train time even if not on the train to buy, and we have some great pieces from 15-20 years ago. But recently it has become largely junk from China, or, if Native American, that of the poorest quality. Unless this is the only place you have a chance to shop for Indian art, I would not recommend it. There is still outstanding Indian art available in Santa Fe, Gallup, and on the Navajo reservation, but that requires a car trip.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Mar 6, 2015)

Frequent traveller said:


> There is still outstanding Indian art available in Santa Fe, Gallup, and on the Navajo reservation, but that requires a car trip.


You don't have to go to Santa Fe, Gallup, and on the Navajo reservation:

A few blocks from the Amtrak station (too far for passengers, but a great place for locals and tourists) is Skip Maisel's.

*“*Skip Maisel's is the largest selection of Indian Jewelry in the Southwest; selling Indian jewelry and crafts to the public at genuine wholesale prices.

... you can see the Indians coming and going with their handmade goods, which Maisel buys daily.

He also employs several Indian craftsmen whom you can watch work in the store.*”*

510 Central SW, Albuquerque NM 87102

Email: [email protected]

Store hours: 9:00am-5:30pm, Monday through Saturday

Tel: (505) 242-6526

I’ve bought jewelry, rugs, etc there a number of times during my years living in Albuquerque and the prices are half what one would pay in shops at ‘Old Town’

I tell any tourists I meet to visit ‘Old Town’ _but_ buy at Maisel’s.

And, no - I have not connection to the store or owners.

From YELP:


----------



## LocalHero (Mar 6, 2015)

Dan O said:


> 'VentureForth' said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that it is illegal to misrepresent an item as locally made if it wasn't. Not to say no one at ABQ has ever lied, but I'm sure that peddlers of the authentic stuff would not tolerate imposters.
> ...


It is illegal in New Mexico to represent articles as Native American made which are not; people get busted every year over this, but honest sellers make the origin of their products clear.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 6, 2015)

They don't like to have their pictures taken either. I was nicely "informed" of that several years ago.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Mar 6, 2015)

FrensicPic said:


> They don't like to have their pictures taken either. I was nicely "informed" of that several years ago.


That's common among their belief. Something about having their "spirit" captured.


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 6, 2015)

I believe the Navajo have a history of camera superstitions!


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Mar 6, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> I believe the Navajo have a history of camera superstitions!


One man's religion is another man's superstition. ^_^


----------

